# 50 Mile Backpack Location



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

If I still lived in the Salt Lake Valley - I would plan a 50 mile scout backpacking trip in the Uintas. However I now live in Gilbert, Arizona - and I am not confident enough in the water situation in some of the Arizona Ranges, to do a 50 mile scout backpacking trip. The troop did one 2 years ago, but had a car meet them at checkpoints with extra water and such. 

Unfortunately the Uintas are probably too far away, and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for southern utah, south west colorado, south east california, etc. that may be a place that we could do a 5 day 50 mile backpacking trip, with plenty of water choices? Preferred would be a loop. We don't have a date set yet, but would be in the summer either early June, or late July (primarily pending weather and desired location).

Any tips would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Head to the Boulder Mountain area of southern utah....have them hike off the hog's back down into boulder creek, from boulder creek hike downstream until you hit the Escalante River, then head up the Escalante and across the highway until you reach the town of Escalante. 

I am not sure that is 50 miles or not, but it would be a hell of a hike! Actually, you better not take the scouts on that hike....you might kill some off!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I think you can do a 50 miler down the Paria river, it ends by Lees Ferry on the Colorado River. Also the Coyote Gulch south of Escalante, I can't remember if it is 25 miles in and 25 back or 25 round trip. Plenty of water and a lot of arches. You could do two of the canyons.

Here is the info for Coyote Gulch: Activity Type: Hiking Nearby City: Escalante Length: 28 total miles Elevation Gain: 560 feet Trail Type: Out-and-back Skill Level: Moderate Duration: 2 to 4 days Season: March to June, September to October Local Contacts: National Park Service, Glen Canyon National Recreation Area Local Maps: USGS Big Hollow Wash, King Mesa, Stevens Canyon South; Trails Illustrated Canyons of the Escalante


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is the Paria river info:

Activity Type: Hiking Nearby City: Kanab Length: 38 total miles Elevation Gain: Minimal Trail Type: Point-to-point Skill Level: Moderate Duration: 4 days Season: Best April to November Trailhead Elevation: 4,300 feet Top Elevation: 4,300 feet Local Contacts: BLM, Glen Canyon National Recreation Area; Paria Canyon - Vermilion Cliffs Wilderness Area Local Maps: USGS Bridger Point, Wrather Arch, Water Pockets, Ferry Swale, Lees Ferry


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

You could take side hikes to make up the 50 miles.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

There is also the Verde River in Az. I have only done it on a kayak so I don't know the trail, just parts of it when we camped and took side hikes.

Here's some info:

Activity Type: Hiking Nearby City: Carefree Length: 28.3 total miles Elevation Gain: 3,800 feet Trail Type: Point-to-point Skill Level: Strenuous Duration: Backpack Season: Best October to March Trailhead Elevation: 6,000 feet Top Elevation: 6,000 feet Local Contacts: Cave Creek Ranger District, Tonto National Forest Local Maps: USGS Cane Springs Mountain, Verde Hot Springs, Wet Bottom Mesa, Chalk Mountain; USDAFS Mazatzal Wilderness, Tonto National Forest map

Here's some more info for AZ Hiking.
http://www.sedonaverdevalley.org/campverde/hiketrailsincampverde.html


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you for the responses.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> Head to the Boulder Mountain area of southern utah....have them hike off the hog's back down into boulder creek, from boulder creek hike downstream until you hit the Escalante River, then head up the Escalante and across the highway until you reach the town of Escalante.
> 
> I am not sure that is 50 miles or not, but it would be a hell of a hike! Actually, you better not take the scouts on that hike....you might kill some off!


This is a great hike!!! Done this a couple times.

Or go do Coyote Gulch in the same area from Harris Wash. You could hike to Lake Powell if you wanted to


----------

